# What are you all eating?



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I've been trying to come up with some new options for what to take to work for meals. Lately I've been taking left overs like lasagna or pasta, sandwiches, soups, and of course I take some fruit and other miscellaneous snacks; but I'm getting a little bored with that. I'm just wondering if any of you have favorite recipes or things you like to take to work? All of our stations have full kitchens so if it requires a little preparation that's fine. Thanks everybody!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Fruit, celery with hummus, pita pockets stuffed with ham, salad and some mustard, left over anti cancer soup, oatmeal, all sorts of things


----------



## Icenine (Jul 5, 2011)

I make lots of foil meals.  Make up foil pouches throw them in the oven and wait.  I make all three meals at home bring them in one cooler and don't have to worry about prep.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great ideas guys, I'm liking the idea of foil meals. Brown, I had totally forgotten about pitas, thanks!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

Brown makes a weeks worth of massive salad and keeps it in an airtight container in the fridge with some glad wrap between container and lid to stop the condensation getting it. Same goes for hummus, soup, falafel, hamburger mix, just drag it out, do a little prep and eat.  It can be as simple as throwing some soup into a pot and heating it for a few minutes.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great! I think I'll just have to start experimenting with different foods and see what I find. I mean, I've got 48 hours off between shifts, that's got to be plenty of time


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2011)

I found these Pita rounds at the grocery store that are nice. Honey wheat that I toss some cheese, spicy mustard, and some turkey or chicken on. Rather small, so I can pack two or three in a standard sandwich size container. I'll also bring apples and peanut butter, little steam meals that you just toss in the nuker... Plus the usual pasta, grapes, craisins, string cheese... maybe a few other things I swap in and out.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 5, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I found these Pita rounds at the grocery store that are nice. Honey wheat that I toss some cheese, spicy mustard, and some turkey or chicken on.



That sounds delicious, I think I'll put that on my shopping list for tomorrow and try it next shift


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of cooking a nice dinner the night before my shift, then noshing the leftovers at work. 

Here's a healthy, quick one that's easily variable based on whatever you have lying in your fridge: 

- rinse some quinoa
- cook quinoa with a little olive oil and some white wine, chicken broth or water 
- while quinoa is cooking, put califlower OR broccoli on top (don't stir it in)- it will steam naturally while the quinoa cooks
- once quinoa is cooked, add sauteed onions, garlic, sun dried tomatoes, cashews, kale, spinach, cooked chicken, whatever veggies you have around the house

simple, fast meal for two plus leftovers to take to work... full of complete whole grains, extra protein if you added chicken, and veggies.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 5, 2011)

All that sounds very nice, but WHERE in the bloody hell is Brown's bean dip


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 5, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> All that sounds very nice, but WHERE in the bloody hell is Brown's bean dip



you are relentless!  

i'll have you know i was eating some very delicious beandip at a 4th of july BBQ yesterday and i was thinking "gee, i should really send some to that guy on the ems forum who is always harassing me about beandip"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm also a big fan of a meal when I'm at work, not just snacks. I like to bring a piece of fish for the grill, some asparagus or broccoli to steam and a little pasta. It's quick, easy and way better than a cold sandwich or leftovers. Of course, I also bring the ready to heat n eat stuff like soup and tuna in the event that I'm up against time.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oatmeal for breakfast.  I use the Keurig machine to get the hot water for it and it's delish.  I typically eat salads with some feta cheese on top.  I struggle the most with protein intake.  I really do not like meat and I'm always looking for alternatives.  

I'm known as "that paramedic that only eats rabbit food" at work.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jul 5, 2011)

I work 36 hours at a time so I tend to drag a lot of food to the station. I usually bring some frozen meals, a sandwich, leftovers from the night before or sometimes food in the crock-pot ready to go. I also throw a straight peanut butter sandwich in my rig bag so that I always have something available if I don't make it back to the station for 32 hours. The problem is that whenever I plan what I'm going to eat we run the whole shift. That's EMS, I guess.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nerd13 said:


> I work 36 hours at a time so I tend to drag a lot of food to the station. I usually bring some frozen meals, a sandwich, leftovers from the night before or sometimes food in the crock-pot ready to go. I also throw a straight peanut butter sandwich in my rig bag so that I always have something available if I don't make it back to the station for 32 hours. *The problem is that whenever I plan what I'm going to eat we run the whole shift. That's EMS, I guess.*



I have a similar problem, except whenever I plan what I'm going to eat we don't run the whole shift, and then when I don't plan what I'm going to eat...we still don't run the whole shift...h34r:

EDIT: Great ideas so far guys (and gals), keep 'em coming!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 6, 2011)

*PBJ and Pibb. We were poor. Rarely, a split pizza.*

Later in field with Guard, jerky and corn nuts and MRE leftovers and water.
ER: each shift I'd get a frsh emesis basin, put it on the desk and fill it with mixed corn nuts and plain M&M's, we'd graze. ("Soy nuts" and M&M's taste OK too).

Now, if I'm doing a short coverage (up to 12 hrs), two or three 2-packs of a *dry* (no chocolate, no "chewy") Nature Valley granola bar, and lots of water. Longer, back to the PB sandwich.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

I forgot one of my favorite things to take, and I usually leave at least one or two in the ambulance during my shift. PB and Nutella sandwiches


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 6, 2011)

I usually just buy fast food lol too lazy to cook up a meal, unless the wife makes me a 3 meal course. =)


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I forgot one of my favorite things to take, and I usually leave at least one or two in the ambulance during my shift. PB and Nutella sandwiches



Damn, I forgot to put Nutella on my shopping list today  Oh well, I'll just pick some up on my way to work tomorrow


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going shopping tonight and I had to add it to my list too


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm going shopping tonight and I had to add it to my list too



Maybe I'll make a special trip, I haven't had it in FOREVER


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm attempting to cook some quinoa right now...we'll see how this works h34r:


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 6, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I'm attempting to cook some quinoa right now...we'll see how this works h34r:



I had some from a local prepared meals place a few weeks ago. It was pretty good. The chef said it's kinda tasteless but easily absorbs flavors so it can be infused with whatever you want. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## fast65 (Jul 6, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> I had some from a local prepared meals place a few weeks ago. It was pretty good. The chef said it's kinda tasteless but easily absorbs flavors so it can be infused with whatever you want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Yeah, I was kind of guessing that it wouldn't have a whole lot of taste to it, I'll probably mix in some chicken, garlic, etc, etc.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jul 6, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> I forgot one of my favorite things to take, and I usually leave at least one or two in the ambulance during my shift. PB and Nutella sandwiches



I really need to try this. I have both in the cupboard I've just never tried mixing them...


----------



## slb862 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nutella and gram crakers, yummy.  I take lots of fresh fruit and veggies. Usually a box of good cereal and milk.  And I take flavored water.  Sometimes my partners and I will all bring something to throw in the crockpot (to cook all day) or use the grill.  I always take something in the rig, water, flavored water and something quick to eat, just in case we are gone for a while.  Have fun and enjoy all the new ideas!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2011)

+1 on the quinoa. I like to use it instead of rice in a stir fry. I found a recipe on epicurious that was really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

Never tried quinoa, might have to pick some up to try


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

My quinoa turned out pretty well I think. It was a little bland until I tossed in some broccoli, baked chicken, garlic, salt, etc; that spiced it right up


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

Brown also makes a gallon of super anti cancer juice once a week using the super power juicer Brown cashed in Brown's visa card points for 

- Celery
- Pineapple
- Carrots
- Brocolli 
- Stalks of choy sum and bok choy
- Blueberries
- Sprilliuna
- Red capsicum 
- Cucumber
- Little ginger to taste


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 7, 2011)

*Uck.*

Big can of V-8, many shakes from a little bottle of  Lea and Perrin's "Worshter" sauce (as Grandfather used to call it), maybe a shake or two of Tabasco, stir with celery or bell pepper...mui better-o.

Brown is trying to reinvent Vegemite.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 7, 2011)

V8 is way too high in sodium and low in nutrients


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2011)

For lunch at school today I took fresh mozzarella cheese, tomatoes, basil, olive oil and balsamic vinegar on fresh focaccia bread. So basically a caprese salad on focaccia bread. Just kept the tomatoes and the vinegar and oil in a separate container so it wouldn't get soggy.

Basically the bomb dot com and healthy.


----------



## WolfManRadio (Jul 7, 2011)

*too many plain M&M's*


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 7, 2011)

Peanut butter, honey, and a little bit of cinnamon on toasted bagel of your choice.  By far my favorite breakfast.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2011)

That sounds pretty good too. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 7, 2011)

Raspberry ice cream.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 7, 2011)

jcalNYC said:


> Peanut butter, honey, and a little bit of cinnamon on toasted bagel of your choice.  By far my favorite breakfast.



That does sound pretty good

Oh, I found the ultimate discovery today (at least it was a discovery for me), banana's + Nutella = pure amazing awesomeness


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2011)

Nutella is nasty. Peanutbutter, banana and honey is bomb though.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Nutella is nasty. Peanutbutter, banana and honey is bomb though.



YOU'RE NASTY!!!!

I'm sorry, that wasn't nice...I just...love my Nutella, it's been much too long:sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> YOU'RE NASTY!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry, that wasn't nice...I just...love my Nutella, it's been much too long:sad:



It's alright. I'll forgive you, if you give up Nutella :rofl:


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

nvrob said:


> it's alright. I'll forgive you, if you give up nutella :rofl:



never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 8, 2011)

Drinking a Dr Pepper if that counts....


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aprz said:


> Drinking a Dr Pepper if that counts....



I'll count it, since I'm about to as well


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

23 flavors of goodness!


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> 23 flavors of goodness!


One of those flavors is Nutella...


----------



## Cup of Joe (Jul 8, 2011)

NUTELLA!!!!







Sorry, just had to!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

fast65 said:


> One of those flavors is Nutella...



No, no, definitely not.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 8, 2011)

In-N-Out #2 w/ spread, lettuce, ketchup, and pickles, but no onions. I am not eating it right now (they closed two hours ago), but it's what I was eating last before I hopped onto the computer. I just wanted to make Brown jealous.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aprz said:


> In-N-Out #2 w/ spread, lettuce, ketchup, and pickles, but no onions. I am not eating it right now (they closed two hours ago), but it's what I was eating last before I hopped onto the computer. I just wanted to make Brown jealous.



Oh my god stop!!!! I usually eat pretty healthy, but I would kill someone for just one bite of an In n out burger. But dude, it *has* to have animal style onions! WTF kind of burger is it w/o animal style onions? Oh man! It's been soooo long since I've had an in n out burger. :-(

For the record, I hate everyone who lives in California because of that. I wish I never had left San Diego. Should have stayed.....darnit! (For more reasons than one) *cry cry cry!!!! 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaaaagggghhhhhhhhh, I want an In n Out burger


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 8, 2011)

The one thing I miss since I started not eating red meat is in and out burger.


----------



## WolfManRadio (Apr 1, 2012)

Homemade breakfast jack with no ham.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 1, 2012)

Vegan Italian sausage with corn, rice and beans... It was good.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 2, 2012)

Diced, stir-fried skirt steak in a lemon-cream butter pasta. I can only make one pasta sauce so I'm kinda stuck for homemade. And then I added avocados because I add avocados to everything since they're cheap in delicious in this country.


----------



## Rettsani (Apr 2, 2012)

Crisp bread, cheese and vegetables^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 2, 2012)

Red Cross served us pizza, fruit and water for lunch in the field yesterday (two hours late, couldn't find us), then spaghetti, big greens salad, french bread, beverage, and girl scout cookies just before debrief yesterday.


----------



## SSwain (Apr 2, 2012)

Peanut butter, Nutella and marshmallow cream sandwich.........just sayin'.
Maybe switch the marshmallow cream with a sliced bananna,  always good.


----------



## WolfManRadio (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! Is that all you had?


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 2, 2012)

Jimmy John's!


----------



## ponytail (Apr 3, 2012)

fast65 said:


> That does sound pretty good
> 
> Oh, I found the ultimate discovery today (at least it was a discovery for me), banana's + Nutella = pure amazing awesomeness



True, very true.

Although I'm pretty sure I could eat the sole of my sneaker if it was slathered in Nutella


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 4, 2012)

Sadly I am allergic to Nutella. But I love marshmallow fluff and strawberry jam sandwiches.

Other things I like to take for lunch:
a pita stuffed with with cucumber slices and blue cheese dressing
pasta salad
leftovers

If you have access to a sandwich press, then grilled cheese and banana sandwiches are wonderful.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Sadly I am allergic to Nutella. But I love marshmallow fluff and strawberry jam sandwiches.
> 
> Other things I like to take for lunch:
> a pita stuffed with with cucumber slices and blue cheese dressing
> ...



No, it's not sad. Nutella is gross. lol



> If you have access to a sandwich press, then grilled cheese and banana sandwiches are wonderful.



:unsure:

That's an interesting combination you discovered there. 

Pasta salad is pretty amazing, I'll give you that one.


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 4, 2012)

I didn't come up with that combo. My dad and my Pepere got me hooked on them when I was little.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> I didn't come up with that combo. My dad and my Pepere got me hooked on them when I was little.



Gotcha.

Wasn't knocking it. I like bananas and I like grilled cheese. Maybe if I'm feeling frisky I'll give it a try. 

Do you cook the bananas into the grilled cheese or put them on after?


----------



## CritterNurse (Apr 4, 2012)

Either way works. I prefer to cook the bananas in the sandwich, my dad prefers to add them after the sandwich is cooked. I can't remember how my Pepere liked it, and he passed away many years ago.


----------



## Aprz (Apr 4, 2012)

Food is for the weak. I am drinking a coke right now.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> No, it's not sad. Nutella is gross. lol
> 
> 
> 
> :unsure:



You take that back right now, or we're gonna have some problems.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

fast65 said:


> You take that back right now, or we're gonna have some problems.



Negative ghost rider. I refuse to take it back.


----------



## exodus (Apr 4, 2012)

Left over steak.

And Nutella is disgusting.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Negative ghost rider. I refuse to take it back.



Then WE have a problem...fortunately I can forgive you since you're young a naive


----------



## Aidey (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Wasn't knocking it. I like bananas and I like grilled cheese. Maybe if I'm feeling frisky I'll give it a try.
> 
> Do you cook the bananas into the grilled cheese or put them on after?



That sounds like a combination devised to trick a kid into eating their fruit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> That sounds like a combination devised to trick a kid into eating their fruit.



Hahaha I never even thought of that. Shows you how much kids are on my mind  

Fast, it's a known fact that I hate Nutella with a passion. It's nasty.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Fast, it's a known fact that I hate Nutella with a passion. It's nasty.



It's true...damn kids


----------



## Aidey (Apr 4, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Hahaha I never even thought of that. Shows you how much kids are on my mind
> 
> Fast, it's a known fact that I hate Nutella with a passion. It's nasty.




Kids aren't on my mind either. It is just the only explanation I can think of for why someone thought putting bananas on a grilled cheese was a good idea!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Kids aren't on my mind either. It is just the only explanation I can think of for why someone thought putting bananas on a grilled cheese was a good idea!



Fair enough. 

I think the grilled cheese and bananas might make an appearance tonight...I don't know though I love tomato soup with my grilled cheese and I know for damn sure that bananas and tomato soup won't mix!


----------

